# When does Ultegra Di2 6870 arrive? Anyone tried it yet?



## bikingmeditation

I'm thinking of getting the new Ultegra Di2 but cannot find when it arrives in stores. Also want to know if anyone has tried it and can compare it to old version or Dura-Ace version.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Not released yet. Bikes with it are due here in Oz in about six weeks but they said that about DA Di2 and it was long after the date they promised...


----------



## spdntrxi

November


----------



## bikingmeditation

spdntrxi said:


> November


I hope it doesn't take that long. What's your source?


----------



## Sven_Nijs

bikingmeditation said:


> I hope it doesn't take that long. What's your source?


My source is the dealer I'm ordering an Ultegra 6870 bike from.

Read this thread re the DA 9070 release for an idea of how it might actually pan out:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/dura-ace-di2-9070-availablity-date-299038.html


----------



## spdntrxi

Review | Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 Groupset | PAVED Magazine


----------



## bikingmeditation

Sven_Nijs said:


> My source is the dealer I'm ordering an Ultegra 6870 bike from.
> 
> Read this thread re the DA 9070 release for an idea of how it might actually pan out:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/shimano/dura-ace-di2-9070-availablity-date-299038.html


That's disappointing. Thanks for the link and response.


----------



## spdntrxi

I'm waiting for it too now.. the little improvements over 6770, I think are worth it. Although I would be perfectly content with 10spd, the weight saving and ergos, etc have one me over enough to wait. This is for my wife bike who is new to road bikes and electronic is so simple for newbs.


----------



## jheeno

Anyone hear anything recently about availabilities of Ultegra DI2 6780 ?


----------



## the mayor

jheeno said:


> Anyone hear anything recently about availabilities of Ultegra DI2 6780 ?


It went from October to Novem
ber to "early 2014"


----------



## Madone SIX

*2014*



the mayor said:


> It went from October to Novem
> ber to "early 2014"


This is the first time I have seen early 2014. Where did you hear the change from November?


----------



## bikingmeditation

the mayor said:


> It went from October to Novem
> ber to "early 2014"


Did you make this up or do you have a real source? I called Shimano and they said late November to early December.

Contact Us


----------



## imhuskertko

bikingmeditation said:


> Did you make this up or do you have a real source? I called Shimano and they said late November to early December.
> 
> Contact Us


I just got a call from my bike shop, as I was ordering a new bike with the 6870's, and was told that was the case. He said Shimano was delaying the Di2 sales to OEM and aftermarket sales, not because of a supply issue, but it sounded like Shimano was revamping its distribution channels of the Di2 groups. I was told can't even get the group by itself to build up a bike, that all the 6870's were on hold.


----------



## r1lee

imhuskertko said:


> I just got a call from my bike shop, as I was ordering a new bike with the 6870's, and was told that was the case. He said Shimano was delaying the Di2 sales to OEM and aftermarket sales, not because of a supply issue, but it sounded like Shimano was revamping its distribution channels of the Di2 groups. I was told can't even get the group by itself to build up a bike, that all the 6870's were on hold.


They did the distribution changes up here in Canada. They went from 8+ disty's to about 3. They are also trying to control pricing in the channel. I guess smaller margins for the disty, but higher volume.


----------



## Madone SIX

*Called*



bikingmeditation said:


> Did you make this up or do you have a real source? I called Shimano and they said late November to early December.
> 
> Contact Us


I called Shimano on Friday. They told me late November to early December as well. My shop is saying he won't have any until the first of the year, but I bet the online shops will be able to get them out to us by mid-December. Just a guess based on what Shimano said.


----------



## Gearhead65

It's available in Europe now. My 6870 order from starbike is probably in US Customs now.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

and Oz it seems....
Shimano Ultegra Di2 6870 11 Speed Groupset | Bike Bug


----------



## plecko

My local Cannondale dealer {Atlanta GA} has an 2014 Evo Ultegra 6870 on the floor, came in 2 weeks ago. He's making fun of me having to wait until Jan. 14 for 5.9 Madone 6870. Come on Trek your killing me!!!


----------



## bikingmeditation

Anyone been riding this new groupset in the last month? How does it compare to 6770, 6800 or Dura-Ace?


----------



## Madone SIX

bikingmeditation said:


> Anyone been riding this new groupset in the last month? How does it compare to 6770, 6800 or Dura-Ace?


I have had it on my bike for about 3 weeks. I had some trouble getting the front shifting dialed in, but other than that it is an excellent groupset. 

Rear shifting is improved, it is fast, responsive, quiet, and the internal battery and new style junctions are awesome. The new e-tube project interface (using your battery charger) is pretty awesome. Multishift is superb, but these can be retroactively applied and utilized with a firmware update I believe.

Better than 6770 and 7970 for sure. I have not ridden 6800. A complete 9000/9070 is in a league of its own IMO.


----------



## bikingmeditation

Madone SIX said:


> I have had it on my bike for about 3 weeks. I had some trouble getting the front shifting dialed in, but other than that it is an excellent groupset.


What tips can you give to make sure I get mine correct?



Madone SIX said:


> Rear shifting is improved, it is fast, responsive, quiet, and the internal battery and new style junctions are awesome. The new e-tube project interface (using your battery charger) is pretty awesome. Multishift is superb, but these can be retroactively applied and utilized with a firmware update I believe.


What about front shifting? How does it compare to others you've used?



Madone SIX said:


> Better than 6770 and 7970 for sure. I have not ridden 6800. A complete 9000/9070 is in a league of its own IMO.


What about 9070 makes it better/different than this new 6870 groupset?


----------



## Madone SIX

bikingmeditation said:


> What tips can you give to make sure I get mine correct?


The big one is the support bolt. But ultimately, just follow the Dealer Manual very closely. You still need to read it, but it is basically:


Install the provided metal plate on your seat tube behind where the support bolt will contact the frame
Height of 1-3 mm above the large chainring when in the Small Chainring/Small Cog
Set it up initially a degree or two toe in
Tighten the FD bolt to 7Nm
Tighten the support bolt until it contacts the metal plate and the cage is parallel with the large chainring
Set limit screws as you have in the past
Read manual to set top level electrical adjustment



bikingmeditation said:


> What about front shifting? How does it compare to others you've used?


Front shifting is great once it is set up properly, but it was great on the last series of Di2 as well.



bikingmeditation said:


> What about 9070 makes it better/different than this new 6870 groupset?


You do get all of the advantages: 4 arm spider, new junctions and routing, new internal battery, etc. But on the 9070 group I rode, every shift was SO precise (front and rear), you could hardly tell anything was even happening. Drivetrain nosie is almost non-existent. Down shifts in the rear were sooooo smooth. I cannot really describe it. It would be best if you could ride a bike with it. 

Don't get me wrong, 6870 and 6770 are fantastic as well. You can just feel the difference when you ride 9070. It is pretty hard to describe. 

The 9000 series groups (mechanical and electronic) are the best groups I have ever ridden, granted, I have never ridden EPS and I have only been cycling 11 ish years.


----------



## bikingmeditation

Madone SIX said:


> The big one is the support bolt. But ultimately, just follow the Dealer Manual very closely. You still need to read it, but it is basically:
> ...


Thanks! That helps a lot. I will be very careful. Setting up Red Yaw was the same - if you didn't follow every instruction perfectly, it didn't work well.



Madone SIX said:


> You do get all of the advantages: 4 arm spider, new junctions and routing, new internal battery, etc. But on the 9070 group I rode, every shift was SO precise (front and rear), you could hardly tell anything was even happening. Drivetrain nosie is almost non-existent. Down shifts in the rear were sooooo smooth. I cannot really describe it. It would be best if you could ride a bike with it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, 6870 and 6770 are fantastic as well. You can just feel the difference when you ride 9070. It is pretty hard to describe.
> 
> The 9000 series groups (mechanical and electronic) are the best groups I have ever ridden, granted, I have never ridden EPS and I have only been cycling 11 ish years.


I test rode DA Di2 and the front shift was perfect. Rear shifting was great but not as stunning as front shifting.

I haven't tried EPS either but their mechanical was better than any other mechanical I've ever used. 

Is 6870 significantly better than 6770 in shifting or is there no difference?


----------



## Madone SIX

bikingmeditation said:


> Thanks! That helps a lot. I will be very careful. Setting up Red Yaw was the same - if you didn't follow every instruction perfectly, it didn't work well.
> 
> 
> 
> I test rode DA Di2 and the front shift was perfect. Rear shifting was great but not as stunning as front shifting.
> 
> I haven't tried EPS either but their mechanical was better than any other mechanical I've ever used.
> 
> Is 6870 significantly better than 6770 in shifting or is there no difference?


I will say this, if 11 speed was not important to me, I would save the money and get 6770. Is it better? Yes, but 6770 is already so good it is hard to quantify. 

If we use 6770 as the baseline:


The jump to 9070 is a 10, because to me 9070 is the defacto #1
The jump to 6870 is probably half that, maybe a 5
The jump to 9000 is probably evenish just due to the fact that Di2 is such great technology in my eyes, but I am a techie by trade so of course I love it.

Since you seem on the fence a bit about what direction to go, here are some things I would ask yourself:


Is 11 speed important? If not, then I would get 6770.
Is Di2 a must? If so, then 6870 is MUCH cheaper. While 9070 is excellent, I am not in a situation that entitles me to justify the extra expense. It does not seem you are too concerned about weight, which to me is probably the reason most would choose 9070 as the performance of 6870 is already outstanding.
If Di2 is not a must, then I would choose 6800 for the same reasons above. I do not have enough experience with campy to speak to it against the Shimano groups, and I am not a fan of Double Tap so that is why SRAM is missing from my suggestions.


----------



## bikingmeditation

Madone SIX said:


> I will say this, if 11 speed was not important to me, I would save the money and get 6770. Is it better? Yes, but 6770 is already so good it is hard to quantify.
> 
> If we use 6770 as the baseline:
> 
> 
> The jump to 9070 is a 10, because to me 9070 is the defacto #1
> The jump to 6870 is probably half that, maybe a 5
> The jump to 9000 is probably evenish just due to the fact that Di2 is such great technology in my eyes, but I am a techie by trade so of course I love it.
> 
> Since you seem on the fence a bit about what direction to go, here are some things I would ask yourself:
> 
> 
> Is 11 speed important? If not, then I would get 6770.
> Is Di2 a must? If so, then 6870 is MUCH cheaper. While 9070 is excellent, I am not in a situation that entitles me to justify the extra expense. It does not seem you are too concerned about weight, which to me is probably the reason most would choose 9070 as the performance of 6870 is already outstanding.
> If Di2 is not a must, then I would choose 6800 for the same reasons above. I do not have enough experience with campy to speak to it against the Shimano groups, and I am not a fan of Double Tap so that is why SRAM is missing from my suggestions.


Great info and suggestons!

While 6770 might be very good, I read that they improved the motors in 6870 so they're more efficient (which leads to longer battery life). That would be a large benefit. Adding that to the other benefits:11-speed (a minor improvement), stiffer crankset, smaller deraillers makes the 6870 a 7 instead of a 5 versus 6770. (This assumes the info is true about longer battery life).

I'm leaning 90% to 6870 now. 9070 is not an option because it's too expensive (and the gains over 6870 are minimal compared to the cost jump)


----------



## Madone SIX

bikingmeditation said:


> Great info and suggestons!
> 
> While 6770 might be very good, I read that they improved the motors in 6870 so they're more efficient (which leads to longer battery life). That would be a large benefit. Adding that to the other benefits:11-speed (a minor improvement), stiffer crankset, smaller deraillers makes the 6870 a 7 instead of a 5 versus 6770. (This assumes the info is true about longer battery life).
> 
> I'm leaning 90% to 6870 now. 9070 is not an option because it's too expensive (and the gains over 6870 are minimal compared to the cost jump)


11 Speed was big for me, so 6770 was not an option. Smaller derailleurs is true, but I really did not care about that. The 6700/7900 series cranks were plenty stiff for me. 

I have not heard those claims on battery life. Everything I have heard regarding battery life is attributed to the new internal battery, which if I am not mistaken, can be used with 6770 as well.

I think 6870 is an excellent choice (obviously since I bought it). 9070 was too expensive for me as well.

Good Luck.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

bikingmeditation said:


> I test rode DA Di2 and the front shift was perfect. Rear shifting was great but not as stunning as front shifting.


Rear shifting with 9000 is on par with 9070. It's the front shifting that makes Di2 so much better, no trimming, perfect shift every time.
The other advantage with Di2 is the alternate shifters, like buttons on the top of the handlebar or sprinter switches in the drops. Once I put the buttons on the top of my handlebar I used them all the time.
6870 is great.


----------



## bikingmeditation

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Rear shifting with 9000 is on par with 9070. It's the front shifting that makes Di2 so much better, no trimming, perfect shift every time.
> The other advantage with Di2 is the alternate shifters, like buttons on the top of the handlebar or sprinter switches in the drops. Once I put the buttons on the top of my handlebar I used them all the time.
> 6870 is great.


How does it compare to 9070? (I'm assuming you rode both from your comment)

How long has your battery lasted between charges?


----------



## dougrocky123

I ordered a Ultegra 6870 groupset from Starbike yesterday. They offer the mid cage RD to handle the 32 cassette that other sites did not. I'll give a little review after its installed.


----------



## dougrocky123

I received my 6870 group from Starbike yesterday. One week delivery is great. The bad news is that their were two problems. First is that Starbike mentions the four main interior cables that are required but not the two cables that go from front junction box to shifters so I didn't order them. I believe they were included with 6770 di2 junction box. Secondly they sent two chargers and no battery. I took a picture of the two chargers and emailed them but have not heard back.


----------



## Ricey155

Join the crew, I didn't order any cables to see what arrived. They also told me starbike that the 2 fronts were included so disappointed with it nearly the same price as UK


----------



## bikingmeditation

dougrocky123 said:


> I received my 6870 group from Starbike yesterday. One week delivery is great. The bad news is that their were two problems. First is that Starbike mentions the four main interior cables that are required but not the two cables that go from front junction box to shifters so I didn't order them. I believe they were included with 6770 di2 junction box. Secondly they sent two chargers and no battery. I took a picture of the two chargers and emailed them but have not heard back.


Let us know how the customer service handles this. good luck!


----------



## bikingmeditation

dougrocky123 said:


> I received my 6870 group from Starbike yesterday. One week delivery is great. The bad news is that their were two problems. First is that Starbike mentions the four main interior cables that are required but not the two cables that go from front junction box to shifters so I didn't order them. I believe they were included with 6770 di2 junction box. Secondly they sent two chargers and no battery. I took a picture of the two chargers and emailed them but have not heard back.


Any updates?


----------



## dougrocky123

I've had some more difficulties with Starbike. I think they were closed for the holidays when I sent my first email about two chargers and no battery. They finally responded and aplogized and asked what they could do for me. I had scourced the battery elsewhere to get on the road so I asked for a credit for the battery. Next thing I know I received an email saying they had shipped the battery. It hasn't arrived yet but soon I will have two chargers and two batteries! By the way, 6870 Di2 works great!:thumbsup:


----------



## bikingmeditation

dougrocky123 said:


> I've had some more difficulties with Starbike. I think they were closed for the holidays when I sent my first email about two chargers and no battery. They finally responded and aplogized and asked what they could do for me. I had scourced the battery elsewhere to get on the road so I asked for a credit for the battery. Next thing I know I received an email saying they had shipped the battery. It hasn't arrived yet but soon I will have two chargers and two batteries! By the way, 6870 Di2 works great!:thumbsup:


tnxs for the update. did you change any of the shifting defaults?


----------

